# Bright Colored Arrows



## Techpriest (Nov 30, 2008)

I shoot a 50# compound at 3D events. I do not hunt, never have and never will, so gain nothing by using black and camo arrows. I would rather have bright colored ones that are easier to find when I miss. I found some youth arrows that are bright colors, but none that can be used with my bow.

Anyone know of any bright arrows for adult strength bows? Thanks!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Use wraps..........
You can get bright colored wraps on any arrow you want.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, was hoping for the entire arrow bright since I never know what part will be under the leaves, but this might be my best option.

I think black arrows are part of a conspiracy by the arrow companies to sell more arrows


----------



## BoMaestro (Dec 15, 2005)

The PINK Victory arrows are bright.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I have also had some success painting arrow shafts with a product called Dura Coat. Gloss white is good. It is very tough and doesn't weigh anywhere near as much as wraps. You can also use a good quality spray paint - it just doesn't hold up as well.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw the pink ones and was going to show them to my wife. Not sure I can get myself to use pink arrows.

I thought of paint, but was afraid it would throw the balance off.
I also thought of tying a bright colored string to the arrow, about 3 foot long. Might have to try that and see if it affects the flight.

I just can't believe that they don't make bright colored target arrows in higher strengths. I really thought I would get a quick reply to this with a brand and part number.

With my compound (which has sights) I lose an arrow now and then and can live with it. I would rather use my traditional bow but last time I brought it to a 3D shoot I lost 4 arrows @ $9 a piece.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Techpriest said:


> Thanks, was hoping for the entire arrow bright since I never know what part will be under the leaves,


You live in KS, there are no leaves where you live. 
If someone finds a tree in KS, someone puts a fence around it and calls it a state park.

Use a black arrow and just use wraps and bright vanes. 90% of the time, the back end is what you see sticking out. Work on not missing instead of working on finding bright arrow shafts and accepting mediocracy.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 30, 2008)

We have prairie grass that is just as capable of eating an arrow as leaves are.

I need new arrows anyway, since I only have 3 left from the last dozen I bought.

If the answer is to not miss, I am going to put my traditional bow away and concentrate on my compound. That single change improves my accuracy immensely.

But I would rather shoot traditional, so I am trying to find a way to do that without having to buy a dozen arrows every other week. If I can do that I will stick with traditional. If not, I am buying a nicer compound and going that way.


----------



## ShezShooter (May 10, 2009)

Easton makes some colored Aluminum arrows.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Techpriest said:


> We have prairie grass that is just as capable of eating an arrow as leaves are.
> 
> I need new arrows anyway, since I only have 3 left from the last dozen I bought.
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't know we were talking traditional. I love to shooot mine but not worth a darn at it. No faster than they are, the wraps and colorful arrows should be a huge help. You shoot aluminums out of the traditional bow? 
Just kidding about the trees. You said leaves and I thought I look more in the grass in kansas than I do in the leaves. LOL


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, that might be my best solution. Bright alum arrows and the Arrrow Recover metal detector.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to shoot wood, but that drives the costs out of my comfort range.

Thanks for the help. The Easton arrows are exactly what I was looking for. Looks like under $5 an arrow in a color that will stand out, and the metal detector should have no problem finding 26" of aluminum alloy.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought I would report back after a field test for those that might find this thread later.

Bought a dozen Easton "Blues" aluminum arrows. Paid $52 from my local Pro shop. I got them with feathers for use with my traditional bow. In my hand they were every bit as accurate as the $120 a dozen carbon arrows I bought last time. They did look a bit out of place on my bow, a Korean horn bow replica, but I can live with that.

This weekend I took my compound and shot a 15 target range. I was using black carbon arrows with bright orange vanes. I missed 6 times and lost 4 arrows. I shot the same range today. I used my traditional and stood closer, but missed 7 times. I lost 1 of the Easton arrows. And that one could not be helped, I hit the top of a target and the arrow shot almost straight up into tree where we heard it bouncing around the limbs. I looked around, but had no idea where to really concentrate my efforts and gave up on that one. The metallic blue really stood out in the grass or bushes. I spotted the shine of the blue shaft more often than the feathers.

If can keep that kind of recovery rate I am not going to bother with the metal detector.

Thanks a lot ShezShooter, they are exactly what I was looking for and worked better than I was hoping for.


----------

